

Micromotors Take Their First Swim in the Body - softdev12
http://cen.acs.org/articles/93/web/2015/01/Micromotors-Take-First-Swim-Body.html

======
Terr_
> Two gold-nanoparticle-carrying micromotors zip through gastric acid by
> reducing hydrogen ions into hydrogen gas.

I'm reminded of those little "soap boats" that ride along a gradient caused by
changing the water's surface-tension.

